# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron matkustajamäärien kehitys Helsingissä

## 339-DF

HKL:n johtokunnan esityslista http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...uudistami.html kertoo, että metro kuljettaa runsaat 150 000 matkustajaa päivittäin. HSL:ltä saadun tiedon mukaan raitiovaunuissa oli keväällä matkustajia päivittäin noin 180 000.

Koska tämä on kääntynyt niin päin, että ratikoissa on enemmän väkeä kuin metrossa? Muistanko aivan väärin, että metron matkustajamäärät ovat olleet 200 000 matkustajan luokassa takavuosina? Onko metron käyttö vähentynyt, onko laskentamenetelmiä muutettu vai pettääkö muistini?

----------


## MaZo

> HKL:n johtokunnan esityslista http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...uudistami.html kertoo, että metro kuljettaa runsaat 150 000 matkustajaa päivittäin. HSL:ltä saadun tiedon mukaan raitiovaunuissa oli keväällä matkustajia päivittäin noin 180 000.
> 
> Koska tämä on kääntynyt niin päin, että ratikoissa on enemmän väkeä kuin metrossa? Muistanko aivan väärin, että metron matkustajamäärät ovat olleet 200 000 matkustajan luokassa takavuosina? Onko metron käyttö vähentynyt, onko laskentamenetelmiä muutettu vai pettääkö muistini?


Esityslistassa on virhe. Metrolla tehtyjen matkojen määrä päivittäin on syksyllä 2012 ollut noin 210 000 ja jokin tämän suuruusluokan luku pitäisi esityslistassakin olla.

----------


## 339-DF

Sitähän minäkin. Toivottavasti listassa ei ole kovin paljon muita virheitä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Metron voittokulku sen kun jatkuu. Lue lisää tästä.

----------


## j-lu

> Metron voittokulku sen kun jatkuu. Lue lisää tästä.


Muissa uutisissa: Lähiörakentamisen voittokulku sen kun jatkuu. Lue lisää tästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muissa uutisissa: Lähiörakentamisen voittokulku sen kun jatkuu. Lue lisää tästä.


Niinpä niin. YLE:n uutisen alussa lukee:



> Metroliikenteessä tehtiin viime vuonna matkustajanennätys. Metroradan varrelle nousseet uudet alueet ovat kasvattaneet matkustajamääriä.


Ja vähän jäljempänä kirjoitetaan vielä:



> Matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet erityisesti keskusta-alueella, missä suurin osa yöliikenteen käyttäjistä kulkee, kertoo HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta.


Asiat voidaan esittää ja esitetään juuri siten kuin halutaan. Kun halutaan luoda mielikuvaa siitä, miten metro on hyvä ja raitioliikenne paha ja huono, niin tiedotetaan ja kirjoitetaan siihen tyyliin kuin YLE:n jutussa nyt on.

Samojen asiatietojen pohjalta voi kirjoittaa myös aivan toisenlaisen jutun:

*Metroon pakotettu taas lisää matkustajia*

Helsingin metron matkustajamäärä on onnistuttu kasvattamaan 63,5 miljoonaan. Metron varteen on kaavoitettu uusia asuntoja ja alueita, joilta ei ole muuta joukkoliikenneyhteyttä kuin metro. Esimerkiksi poikittaiset bussiyhteydet eivät näitä alueita palvele.

Uusien alueiden, kuten Kalasataman ja Jätkäsaaren nousu näkyvät metromatkustuksen kasvussa. Esimerkiksi Kalasatamaan suunniteltua raitiotietä ei kiirehditä, jolloin uusien asukkaiden on käveltävä metrolle, vaikka matka onkin kohtuuttoman pitkä kantakaupungin olosuhteissa. Myös Itä-Helsingin metrolähiöiden rakentaminen on vaikuttanut metron käyttöön pitkällä aikavälillä.

Metro ei palvelekaan kaupunkia, vaan kaupunki palvelee metroa. Kaavoituksella on yritetty ohjata rakentamista metron varteen jo yli 30 vuotta, tosin vaihtelevalla menestyksellä. Metroasemien lähellä on vuosikymmeniä ollut tyhjiä tontteja ja liiketiloja tai muuten vajaata ja toisarvoista maankäyttöä. Kaupunkirakenne saadaankin palvelemaan metroa parhaiten siten, että muualla kaavoitusta jarrutetaan, jolloin rakentajien on pakko suostua metron varren tontteihin.

*Yömetrokin auttoi metromatkustamisen lisäämisessä*

Joukkoliikenneviranomaiset uskovat, että metron tiuhat vuorovälit vetävät matkustajia. Tätä perustellaan käyttäjätutkimusten tuloksilla. Matkustajat pitävät metroa hyvänä, kun sillä on tiuha vuoroväli eikä aikatauluja tarvi katsoa. Busseista matkustajat eivät pidä, ja niillä onkin usein pitkät vuorovälit.

Sitä eivät viranomaiset selitä, miten tulokset sopivat siihen, että lähiöiden metromatkustajat eivät pääse metroon käyttämättä harvakseen kulkevia liityntäbusseja. Matkustajilta ei kysytä, jatkaisivatko he mieluummin bussilla perille, jos se olisi mahdollista, kuin vaihtaisivat metroon. Mutta metron yöliikennekokeilu paljastaa totuuden.

Metron matkustajamäärä on noussut erityisesti keskusta-alueella, jossa kulkee suurin osa metron syksyllä aloitetun yöliikenteen käyttäjistä. Itä-Helsingin lähiöihin ajetaan metron rinnalla edelleen suoria yöbusseja, joiden matkustajia ei saada siirtymään metroon vapaaehtoisesti.

Metron yöliikennekokeilu osoittaakin hyvin, ettei metro ole kilpailukykyinen vaihdottoman joukkoliikennepalvelun kanssa. Matkustajakyselyistä huolimatta metron sijasta valitaan mieluummin huonoksi väitetty bussi, kun sillä pääsee vaihdotta nopeammin ja vaivattomammin kuin metrolla.

*Raitioliikenteen kehitystä jarrutetaan*

Raitioliikenteen matkamääriä onnistuttiin nyt jopa vähentämään. Osin tämä on tapahtunut tahattomasti Hakaniemen metroaseman korjausten ansiosta. Kun metroaseman vuotava katto oli paikattava, katon päällä oleva raitioliikenne on ollut osin katkaistuna kuukausia, mikä on haitannut matkustamista raitiovaunuilla. Esimerkiksi Hämeentielle matkustavien oli pakko käyttää busseja usean kuukauden ajan.

Pitkällä ajalla raitioliikenteen suosiota on pystytty hillitsemään monenlaisin keinoin. Tärkeimpänä on ollut raitioliikenteen laajuuden jäädyttäminen 1950-luvun tasolle. Uusille alueille ei ole raitioteitä tehty, vaikka tuhannet asukkaat ovat muuttaneet lähelle ratikan päätepysäkkejä. Ratikan sijaan näille alueille on tehty bussilinjat, jotka ajavat raitiotien rinnalla keskustaan asti. Matkustajia ei ole pakotettu vaihtamaan raitiovaunuun, kuten pakotetaan vaihtamaan metroon.

Raitiotietä ei ole suostuttu rakentamaan myöskään huippusuositulle Jokeri-linjalle, vaikka se suunniteltiin jo 25 vuotta sitten nimenomaan raitiotieksi. Bussien kapasiteetti ei ole Jokerilla riittänyt enää vuosiin, ja siksi reitin matkamäärän kasvu onkin pysähtynyt. Mutta jos Jokeri olisi raitiolinja, raitioliikenteen maktustajamäärä karkaisi kauas metrosta. Viranomaiset eivät teekään mitään konkreettista edistääkseen Raide-Jokeria.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Niin. Minäkin kuljen metrolla tietyn välin. Kyytiin nousemiseni ei kuitenkaan ole mikään poliittinen mielipide, jota valtakerho saa vapaasti käyttää tai muut tahot puhua jostain "voittokulusta". Nousen joltakin asemalta metrojunaan, koska sillä kohtaa joukkoliikenneratkaisu on metro.

Suurpellossa bussin markkinaosuus on joukkoliikenteessä 100%. Kun 107:n varrelle on rakennettu kerrostaloja ja matkustajamäärä on noussut, ei kukaan puhu "voittokulusta" saati laadi asiasta tiedotetta.

Ehkä sitten laadittaisiin, jos 107 olisi hämärin kääntein päätetty automatisoida, projekti olisi kriisissä, hinta olisi kaksinkertaistunut ja valtakerholla olisi tarve kiinnittää huomiota omista sekoiluista muualle sekä houkutella kehupropagandalla ns. hyödyllisiä idiootteja puolelleen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinpä niin. YLE:n uutisen alussa lukee:
> 
> Ja vähän jäljempänä kirjoitetaan vielä:
> 
> Asiat voidaan esittää ja esitetään juuri siten kuin halutaan. Kun halutaan luoda mielikuvaa siitä, miten metro on hyvä ja raitioliikenne paha ja huono, niin tiedotetaan ja kirjoitetaan siihen tyyliin kuin YLE:n jutussa nyt on.


Mun mielestäni YLEn artikkelissä ei ollut mitäään provosoivaa. Metro on saanut vähän enemmän matkustajia johtuen siitä että Vuosaareen ym on muuttanut enemmän ihmisiä ja raitiovaunujen kohdalla vähennys johtui pääasiassa  Hakaniemen torin rakennustöistä ja tilapäisistä reittimuutoksista tai vuorojen ajamattomuudesta, kyllä se käy artikelista ilmi. 
Metro kulkee öisin pari tuntia pidempään vain kahtena iltana viikossa ja kokeilu alkoi vasta syksyllä ,joten kokonaan sen piikkiin ei voi metron matkustajamääärän lisäystä panna. Sensijaan ihmetyttää että miksi Jätkäsaaren uudet linjat eivät vastaavasti ole nostaneet raitiovaunujen matkustajalukuja koko kaupungissa, koska linja 9:n kuormitus on todella korkea?

Lisäksi kai huomasit että samalla sivulla on toinen artikkeli pikaraitioteistä jollaisia Helsinkiin tosissaan suunnitellaan. Tosin kuva on Tampereen suunnitellusta raitiotiestä koska en ollut tuntevani kuvan taloja. Vähän harhaanjohtavasti kyllä kerrottiin että Mäkelänkatu olisi laitettu pikaraitioteille ajettavaan kuntoon. Sitä se on toki ollut viimeiset 80 vuotta mutta nopeusrajoitus on tiputettu takavuosien 60 km/h:sta 50 km/h:hen. 


t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Metron suosion kasvu näyttää siis jatkuvan, seuraavaksi saammekin jännittää meneekö 100 miljoonan vuosittaisen matkustajan raja rikki pian Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeen vai pitääkö tuon rajan ylitystä varten odottaa Kivenlahden jatkeen valmistumista ja Länsiväylän käytävän lisärakentamista.

----------


## Kani

Otsikossa puhutaan metron matkustajamäärästä, ei "suosiosta". Outoa ylipäätänsä pohtia, montako kilometriä (monellako miljardilla eurolla) metroa tarvitaan lisää, että joku matkustajamäärä (ei suosio) saavutetaan, aivan kuin olisi kyse jostain itsetarkoituksesta.

Eniten matkoja tehdään busseilla, ovatko bussit siis "suosituimpia"?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Otsikossa puhutaan metron matkustajamäärästä, ei "suosiosta". Outoa ylipäätänsä pohtia, montako kilometriä (monellako miljardilla eurolla) metroa tarvitaan lisää, että joku matkustajamäärä (ei suosio) saavutetaan, aivan kuin olisi kyse jostain itsetarkoituksesta.
> 
> Eniten matkoja tehdään busseilla, ovatko bussit siis "suosituimpia"?



Tarkkoja lukuja en nyt tähän hätään löydä, jos haluaa suosiota verrata niin voi valita jonkun ilmansuunnan jossa kulke vain busseja, n 20 km matkalta keskustasta, ja verrata tarjottua paikkakilometrejä toteutuneisiin matkustajakilometreihin metron vastaaviin. 

Suunta antavaa tietoa antaa esim HSL:n uusin  liikkumistutkimusraportti. https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...iivistelma.pdf
Sen mukaan Espoon ja Helsingin keskustan väliset joukkoliikennematkojen osuus on 62& kun taas Helsingin omien lähiöiden ja keskustan välisten joukkoliikennematkojen osuus on 68%. Olisi kiinnostava tietää olisiko se 68 myös jos metroa ei olis koskaan rakennettu Itä-Helsingin ja keskustan välillä. Se tiedetään kuitenkin että Espooseen menee vain yksi rautatie, Rantarata, kun taas Helsingin eri ilmansuunna lähiöistä pääsee kolmea rautatietä ja yhtä metrolinjaa pitkin keskustaan, eli joku vaikutus raskaalla raideliikenteellä täytyy olla. Eivätkä helsinkiläiset niin täysin rupusakkia ole ettei olisi varaa autoihin, vaan se on kyllä se joukkoliikenteen käyttökelpoisuus joka määrää sen osuuden.

Ne foorumin kirjoittajat jotka pääsevät HSL:n tai HKL:n matkustajatilastoihin käsiksi voivat varmaan vahistaa miten asian laita on. 

On totta että metro ja muu vastaava nopea raideliikenne muokkaa kaupunkia, varsinkin keskustan ulkopuolella. Metroasemat vaatii tiiviitä satelliittikaupunginosia ympärilleen, kun taas bussiliikenne pärjää väljemmällä ja hajaantuneella, voisiko sanoa "orgaanisemmalla"  lähiörakenteella, ainoa edellytys sellaiselle on hyvä tieverkko, mutta se johtaa auttamattomasti siihen että pääliikkumismuoto on ja tulee aina olemaan auto, ja näinhän asian laita on Suomen muissa kaupungeissa koska missään muualla kuin pk-seudulla ei  ole metroa eikä edes lähijunaliikennettä tai raitiovaunuja. 

Metroon ja nopeaan raideliikenteeseen (ja sellaista ei ole Helsingin kaltainen raitioliikenne, ei edes vaikka se ulotettaisiin kehäykköselle asti) perustuva tiiviiden satelliittilähiöiden seutu houkuttaa useampia käyttämään joukkoliikennettä kiitos sen että juuri raideliikenteellä pystyy välttämään ruuhkat liikenteen pääruuhkasuunnassa. Bussiliikenteen ongelma on, että vaikka se selviäisi moottoritieosuuksia pitkin yhtä nopeasti kuin autot tai metro, niin siellä missä moottoritie loppuu keskustan päässä tysssää bussien kuten myös raitiovaunujenkin matkanteko, mutta metro senkun vaan porskuttaa. 

Keskustelun ydin on että kumpaa ihmiset arvostavat enemmän? Kaikkia pk-seudun asukkaita ei voida pakottaa kantakaupunkiin asumaan, rakentaminen ja tonttimaa on liian kallista että kaikilla halukkailla olisi varaa asua keskustan spåralinjojen varressa, vaikka entiset satamat ja Kaupunkibulevardit olisivat valmiit, vaan rahoistaan tarkat joutuvat tulevaisuudessakin  asumaan lähiöissä. 

Haluavatko lähiöiden tavikset ennemmin väljästi rakennettuja pikkulähiöitä joista ainoa joukkoliikennemuoto ovat bussit , vai enemmän metrojen ja lähijunaratojen varrella olevia isoja lähiöitä jotka toimivvat joukkoliikenteen solmukohtina? Molemmilla ratkaisuilla on hyvät ja huonot puolensa ja molemmissa ratkaisuissa voi asua kerrostaloalueiden ulkopuolellakin ok- tai rivitaloissa, mutta keskitetyissä isoissa lähiöissä pystytään tarjoamaan lähes samat palvelut kävelymatkan päässä toisistaan kuin suurkaupunkien keskustoissa, joten liikkumisen tarve vähenee ylipäänsä. Hajautetussa mallissa joutuisi käymään kauempana, yleensä suurkaupungin keskustassa ostoksilla jos haluaa jotain muuta kuin vain peruspäivittäistavaroita, tai sitten pitää käydä hypermarketeissa jotka liian usein on rakennettu paikkoihin jonne pääse kätevästi vain autolla. Helsingin seutu on valitetavasti päässyt kehittymään liikaa tähän pikkulähiö ja hajautetut palvelut -konseptin mukaan. Kysymys on siitä, että jos ajattelee että metroja ei tarvita, hyväksyy samalla sen että  kaupunkirakenne keskustan ulkopuolella  hajautuu ja ihmiset tulevat entistä riippuvaisemmiksi autoista ja autojen osuus kaikista henkilökilometreistä kasvaa entisestään.

On myös  itsensä huijausta roikkua siinä käsityksessä että kun länsimetro hidasta matkantekoa niillä jotka eivät asu metroaseman vieressä, usealla minuutilla, että se johtaisi henkilöautolla ajamisen lisääntymiseen päivittäisillä työmatkoilla. Jos matka muutenkin kestää vain 20-30 minuuttia, niin ei se muutu tolkuttoman pitkäksi jos se pitenee 10 minuuttia. Minä olen tottunut 40-45  minuutin matkoihin julkisilla ja autolla saisin nipistettyä siitä vain 10 minuuttia pois, joten katson ettei ole sen arvoista lopettaa junalla kulkemisen, vaikka joudun käyttämään liityntäbussia tai kävelemään tai pyöräilemään asemalle. 

Ihmiset luopuvat joukkoliikenteen käytöstä varmimmin jos työpaikka muutta hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrelta jonnekin moottoritien varrelle jonne pääsee vain autolla. Ja sitä tulee tapahtumaan vain enenevässä määrin jos annetan kaupunkirakenteen hajaantua eikä rakenneta raideliikennettä sinne missä on paljon työpaikkoja. Tai jos tapahtuu jokin dramaattinen muutos elämäntilanteessa jonka takia on kuljettava autolla monta kertaa päivässä. En lähde erittelemään,  mutta se voi olla esim perheenjäsenen sairastuminen  tai muu vastaava pitempiaikainen päivittäinen kuljetustarve. Mutta normaalit, terveet työikäiset ihmiset pärjäävät päivittäiset työmatkansa joukkoliikentellä jos se kestää alle tunnin. 

Metron rakentaminen maksaa tietysti. Nyt tiedetään että  miljardilla saa siis 13 km maanalaista metroa, maanpääiiset osuudet lienevät hiukan halvemmat. Jos ei ole pakko rakentaa metroa jo valmiiseen kaupunkiin, eikä ole isoja vesistöjä joita pitää  ylittää, voi metron aina rakentaa maan päälle.  Silloin hinta olisi n puolet. Jos ajattelee mitä niiden kaikkien metron varrelle rakennettujen lähiöiden asunnot, liiketilatja julkiset rakennukset maksaisivat jos ne jouduttaisiin rakentamaan uudestaan, niin miljardi itse metrosta on pikkuraha, ja pk-seudun kokoisessa yli miljoonan asukkaan metropolissa metroihin ja raideliikenteeseen tähän asti käytetyt summat ovat alakantissa muuhun länsi- eurooppaan verrattuna. Jos vertaa metroon niin eivät ne muutkaan liikennemuodot niin halpoja ole . En vastusta  Kruunuvuorenselän yli Laajasaloon kulkevaa raitiotietä, vaikka se kustannuksiltaan on täysin metrolinjaan rinnastettavissa oleva hanke, mutta ajaahan myös samaa asiaa kuin metro. Se yhdistää pari, jokme lähiötä nopeasti Helsingin keskustaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkkoja lukuja en nyt tähän hätään löydä, jos haluaa suosiota verrata niin voi valita jonkun ilmansuunnan jossa kulke vain busseja, n 20 km matkalta keskustasta, ja verrata tarjottua paikkakilometrejä toteutuneisiin matkustajakilometreihin metron vastaaviin.


Metron ystävän tuskin kannattaa tällaista vertailua tehdä. Metrossahan kuljetetaan tyhjiä penkkejä aivan valtavat määrät, joten paikkakilometrejä on vaikka huru mycket verrattuna matkustajakilometreihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metron ystävän tuskin kannattaa tällaista vertailua tehdä. Metrossahan kuljetetaan tyhjiä penkkejä aivan valtavat määrät, joten paikkakilometrejä on vaikka huru mycket verrattuna matkustajakilometreihin.


Esim HKL:n tämän dokumentin http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...17DB/Liite.pdf mukaan kuormitushuippu on n 85% suunitteluohjeen mukaisesta maksimikuormasta. Olen lukenut jostain myös että Hesingon metrolinja on läntisen maailman keskisuurten kaupunkien metroihin verrattuna huippukuormitettu. 




> Kulosaaren sillan suurin tuntikohtainen matkustajamäärä on tuoreimpien
> tietojen mukaan noin 11 000 matkustajaa/h Helsingin suuntaan.
> Kuormitus jakautuu varsin tasaisesti Vuosaaresta ja Mellunmäestä
> Ruoholahteen liikennöivien linjojen kesken. Nykyinen linjakohtainen
> huippukuormitus on noin 85 % suunnitteluohjeen mukaisesta maksimikuormituksesta.
> Vuoden 2003 tietojen mukaan huippukuormitus oli
> noin 10 200 matkustajaa/h, joten mitoittava matkustajamäärä on kasvanut
> arviolta noin 10 % vuosikymmenessä.
> Metron käyttäjien kokonaismäärä on kasvanut 10 vuodessa (2001-
> ...


Metrossa liikakapasiteettia on vain keskellä päivää koska junia ei lyhennetä nykyisin enää, mutta jos lyhennettäisiin niin saataisiin junat varmasti täyteen. VR:n lähijunissa on huomattavasti ahtaanpaa koska junia ajetaan aina niin lyhyinä kuin mahdollista. Eniten tungosta on tietenkin raitiovaunuissa, joskin kokemukseni perustuu keskikaupungin sisällä matkustamiseen,  mutta buseissa ei joudu juuri koskaan matkustamaan seisten, poikkeuksena 550 eli Jokeri ruuhka-aikaan, mutta eivät muut bussilinjat. Kokemusta on viime aikoina aika paljon linjoilla 14, 39 ja 200- ja 300-sarjan linjoilla  matkustamisesta välillä keskusta-Pitäjänmäki ja Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara. 

Reilua olisi verrata metron suosiota ja sen kehitystä henkilöautolla ajamiseen verrattuna esim Jakomäen bussilinjaan 77 joka kulkee samankaltaiseen ympäristöön kuin metro, mutta moottoritietä pitkin perille keskustaan asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkkoja lukuja en nyt tähän hätään löydä, jos haluaa suosiota verrata niin voi valita jonkun ilmansuunnan jossa kulke vain busseja, n 20 km matkalta keskustasta, ja verrata tarjottua paikkakilometrejä toteutuneisiin matkustajakilometreihin metron vastaaviin.


Kun kirjoitat näin, ei mistään käy ilmi, että tahdot puhua vain ruuhkaliikenteestä. Olisi hyvä kertoa heti aluksi, mitä tarkoittaa, niin ei synny väärinkäsityksiä.

Vertailu ei kuitenkaan ruuhka-aikanakaan ole metrolle edullinen sen joustamattomuuden vuoksi. Sinne Jakomäkeen voidaan ajaa juuri niin monta bussia eli niin monta penkkiä kuin kokemusperäisesti tarvitaan, mutta metron kapasiteetti ei jousta. Siellä ne kuusivaunuiset junat suhaavat aina vaan, oli matkustajia tai ei, kuten itsekin totesit. (Se ei tunnu kovin oikeudenmukaiselta, että päiväsaikaan ja viikonloppuisin metrojunan matkustajat mahtuisivat yhteen vaunuun, siis vaunuparin puolikkaaseen, kun samalla joudun seisomaan täpötäydessä sunnuntairatikassa. HSL tietysti käyttää rahat siihen, mitä isäntäkaupunki pitää tärkeänä.)

Metro/Jakomäki-vertailusta tekee toiseen suuntaan epäreilun se, että metrolla matkustetaan myös kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja, kun taas lähiöbussit ovat meillä hyvin voimakkaasti juuri sitä  aamulla lähiöstä pois ja illalla kotiin. Siten ne bussit ovat ruuhkassakin toiseen suuntaan "tyhjiä", kun lyhytmatkalaisia ei juuri ole.

Noin keskimäärin se pääkatuja ruuhkauttava bussiralli kyllä on kamalaa tilantuhlausta. Manskun busseistahan oli keskustelua jokin aika sitten. Tyhjiä ovat, mutta täyttävät kadut.

----------


## petteri

> Vertailu ei kuitenkaan ruuhka-aikanakaan ole metrolle edullinen sen joustamattomuuden vuoksi. Sinne Jakomäkeen voidaan ajaa juuri niin monta bussia eli niin monta penkkiä kuin kokemusperäisesti tarvitaan, mutta metron kapasiteetti ei jousta. Siellä ne kuusivaunuiset junat suhaavat aina vaan, oli matkustajia tai ei, kuten itsekin totesit. (Se ei tunnu kovin oikeudenmukaiselta, että päiväsaikaan ja viikonloppuisin metrojunan matkustajat mahtuisivat yhteen vaunuun, siis vaunuparin puolikkaaseen, kun samalla joudun seisomaan täpötäydessä sunnuntairatikassa. HSL tietysti käyttää rahat siihen, mitä isäntäkaupunki pitää tärkeänä.)


Metrossa kyllä merkittävä osa kalustokustannuksista on luonteeltaan lähes kiinteitä. Yksi kuski ajaa kuinka pitkää junaa vaan ja kaluston kuluminen kilometriä kohti ei ole kovin voimakasta. Sähköä taas pitemmän junan ajamiseen ei kovin paljoa. Jos kalusto on kuitenkin käytössä, se pitää kuitenkin siivota ja muuten pitää kunnossa, mutta ei vaunut sisältä paljon kulu jos ne ovat aika tyhjiä.

Raitiovaunuliikenteessä taas on kyse pitkälti kuljettajakustannuksista ja myös kaluston kuluminen kilometriä kohden on voimakkaampaa, kun rata on kovin mutkaista.

----------


## Markku K

> Sähköä taas pitemmän junan ajamiseen ei kovin paljoa.....


En ole insinööri, mutta jos verrataan yhden-kahden-kolmen vaunuparin metrojunien tehoa, niin kyllä sähkönkulutus on myös x2 ja x3 vaunuparien lukumäärän mukaan; kaikki moottorit kuitenkin ottavat virtaa junan pituudesta riippumatta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ole insinööri, mutta jos verrataan yhden-kahden-kolmen vaunuparin metrojunien tehoa, niin kyllä sähkönkulutus on myös x2 ja x3 vaunuparien lukumäärän mukaan; kaikki moottorit kuitenkin ottavat virtaa junan pituudesta riippumatta.


Pitkä juna ilman muuta vie sähköä enemmän kuin lyhyt juna. Mutta ajatellaanpa tilannetta kuitenkin niin, että yhden kolmen vaunuparin junan sijasta ajettaisiin kolme erillistä lyhyttä junaa. Käsittääkseni tässä jälkimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa ilmanvastus tulee kullekin junalle erikseen voitettavaksi. Siksi en suoralta kädeltä nielisi väittämää, että pitkässä junassa tehonkulutus oli suoraan x3.

Massaan liittyvät vastusvoimat (esim. kiihdytysvastus) ovat tietenkin varsin suoraviivaisesti sidoksissa junan painoon.

----------


## petteri

> En ole insinööri, mutta jos verrataan yhden-kahden-kolmen vaunuparin metrojunien tehoa, niin kyllä sähkönkulutus on myös x2 ja x3 vaunuparien lukumäärän mukaan; kaikki moottorit kuitenkin ottavat virtaa junan pituudesta riippumatta.


Metron sähkönkulutus on liikennöinnin kokonaiskustannuksista vain kovin pieni osa. Metrossa sähköä kuluu 6 kWh per vaunupari kilometri. (Lähde: HKL ympäristöraportti 2012.) Jos sähkön hinnaksi lasketaan vaikka 7 senttiä/kWh, ylimääräisen vaunun energiakustannus on luokkaa 40 senttiä/per vaunupari km eli matala.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun kirjoitat näin, ei mistään käy ilmi, että tahdot puhua vain ruuhkaliikenteestä. Olisi hyvä kertoa heti aluksi, mitä tarkoittaa, niin ei synny väärinkäsityksiä.


Tarkoitin kyllä kaikkea liikenettä, mutta en muistanut että metrosa nykyään ei enää lyhenetä junia, en tiedä miksi. Enkä usko että se vähentäisi matkustamista metrossa jos niin tehtääisiin. 15 minuutin seisominen metrossa ei ota niin kovasti lihaksille kuin bussissa tai raitiovaunussa, tai toisalta raitiovaunussa ärsyttää enemmän käytäväpaikalla istuminen kun seisojen kyynärpäät ovat niskassa. Sellaista ongelmaa ei metrovaunussa ole koska se on väljempi. 




> Metro/Jakomäki-vertailusta tekee toiseen suuntaan epäreilun se, että metrolla matkustetaan myös kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja, kun taas lähiöbussit ovat meillä hyvin voimakkaasti juuri sitä  aamulla lähiöstä pois ja illalla kotiin. Siten ne bussit ovat ruuhkassakin toiseen suuntaan "tyhjiä", kun lyhytmatkalaisia ei juuri ole.


Otin Jakomäen bussin vertaukseksi siksi että se edustaa puhtaimmillaan sitä vaihtoehtoa mikä itämetron suunnalla olisi jos metroa ei olisi koskaan rakennettu, eikä olisi myöskään pidennetty raitioteitä itäisiin lähiöihin. Lähinnä vastaus nimimerkki Kanin kysymykseen että miksi metroa puffataan aina ja miksi busseja ei. Mutta luulen että vastaus löytyy kulkutapajakaumasta: Metrolla matkustetaan mielummin kuin bussilla. 

Lisäksi Jakomäen ja muila Lahdenväylän busseilla pääsee liikkumaan myös näppärästi keskustasta  kantakaupungin laidalle kuten Hermanniin, Vallilaa, Kumpulaan ja Koskelaan nopeammin kuin raitiovaunuilla sekä välissä oleviin muihin lähiöihin kuten Viikki, ja silloin kun asuin Vantaalla panin merkille että Vantaan busseja käytetään myös näihin lyhyempiin matkoihin. Aivan kuten länsisuunan 200- ja 300- sarjan busseilla liikutaan Helsingin sisällä Mannerheimintietä pitkin. 

Tietysti pitkällä aikavälillä pitäisi Lahdenväylän suuntaan Viikkiin, Jakomäkeen ja Hakunilaan ym saada raitovaunu mutta pitääkö sen olla sellainen kuin millä nyt liikutaan keskustan sisällä, vai voisiko se olla nopeampi ja tilavampi?

Ainoa sunnta jonka busseja ei voi käyttää Helsingin sisällä matkustamiseen ovat länsiväylän bussit, ne eivät pysähdy Ruoholahden jälkeen kuin vasta Espoon puolella Hanasaaressa ja sen jälkeen Keilaniemessä. Mutta ehkä ne länsiväylän bussit juuri siksi ovatkin niin paljon "suositumpia" kun niillä pääsee vain Espooseen? 

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Tarkoitin kyllä kaikkea liikenettä, mutta en muistanut että metrosa nykyään ei enää lyhenetä junia, en tiedä miksi.


Kyllä niitä lyhennetään. Täyspitkillä 3 vp junilla ajetaan arkisin n. klo 19 saakka, jonka jälkeen loppuilta 2 vp junilla. Lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajetaan koko päivän 2 vp junilla. 

1vp kokoonpanoa ei käytetä matkustajaliikenteessä, vaikka varmaan ainakin aikaisin viikonloppuaamuina ja myöhemmin sunnuntai-iltana se matkustajamäärän puolesta voisi riittääi. Tärkeimpinä syinä se, että asemapysähdykset venyvät tarpeettomasti, kun väärässä kohdassa laituria seisovia matkustajia odotellaan, sekä toisaalta se, että kalustovikojen tai ajomoottorikäyttöjä pois pudottavien hälytysten osalta 1 vp junat ovat häiriöalttiimpia; 2 vp juna pystyy hyvin suuressa osassa tapauksia nilkuttamaan sivun loppuun toisen täysin toimivan vaunuparin turvin, mutta 1 vp junan kohdalla tietyt viat vaatisivat välittömiä kuittailutemppuja keskellä linjasivua tai jopa hinaus/työntömanöövereitä.

----------


## hylje

Seutua tuntemattomille tiedoksi: Lahden moottoritiellä ei nykyisellään ole kuin yksi bussipysäkki. Viikki. Ihmekös jos linjoilla ei ole käyttäjiä, kun linjojen kyytiin ei pääse mistään. Motari on menetetty tapaus jolle ei saa mielekästä joukkoliikennettä räjäyttämättä koko tietä Korsoon asti. 

Ratikkaa kannattaisi katsoa h68:n reitin jatkeena.

----------


## Minä vain

> Seutua tuntemattomille tiedoksi: Lahden moottoritiellä ei nykyisellään ole kuin yksi bussipysäkki. Viikki. Ihmekös jos linjoilla ei ole käyttäjiä, kun linjojen kyytiin ei pääse mistään. Motari on menetetty tapaus jolle ei saa mielekästä joukkoliikennettä räjäyttämättä koko tietä Korsoon asti. 
> 
> Ratikkaa kannattaisi katsoa h68:n reitin jatkeena.


Lahdenväylän nykyinen pysäkkijärjestely onkin aivan typerä. Tuusulanväylällä pysäkkejä kuitenkin on, joten moottoritien räjäyttäminen ei pysäkkien kannalta ole välttämätöntä. 

Ylimalkaisesti karttaa vilkaisten selvää tilausta pysäkille on ainakin noin 1 500 m maalle päin Viikin pysäkiltä ja Jakomäessä. Enimmäkseen maankäyttö Lahdenväylän vieressä on kuitenkin hyvin tehotonta. Korson liittymästä pohjoiseen ei taida mennä busseja joissa kävisi HSL:n liput.

Raitiovaunu on kuitenkin moottoritiebusseja houkuttelevampaa palvelua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:42 ----------




> Se ei tunnu kovin oikeudenmukaiselta, että päiväsaikaan ja viikonloppuisin metrojunan matkustajat mahtuisivat yhteen vaunuun, siis vaunuparin puolikkaaseen, kun samalla joudun seisomaan täpötäydessä sunnuntairatikassa. HSL tietysti käyttää rahat siihen, mitä isäntäkaupunki pitää tärkeänä.


Ei nyt sentään, viikonloppuna iltapäivällä matkustajia on noin kolmen vaunullisen verran. 

Sunnuntaiaamuna vuoroväliksi sopisi jopa 15 (30) min. Olen mennyt metrolla kerran sunnuntaiaamuna. Kyydissä oli noin 10 henkeä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ylimalkaisesti karttaa vilkaisten selvää tilausta pysäkille on ainakin noin 1 500 m maalle päin Viikin pysäkiltä ja Jakomäessä. Enimmäkseen maankäyttö Lahdenväylän vieressä on kuitenkin hyvin tehotonta. Korson liittymästä pohjoiseen ei taida mennä busseja joissa kävisi HSL:n liput.
> 
> Raitiovaunu on kuitenkin moottoritiebusseja houkuttelevampaa palvelua.


Niin on tehotonta se maankäyttö. Busseja kuitenkin kulkee ja ne haarautuu viuhkamaisesti joka liittymästä. 
Mä luulen että se raitiotie tulee sitten kun lentokenttä on muuttanut jonnekin muualle Malmilta ja sen paikalle alettu rakentaa asuntoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Ei kaupunkia ole rakennettu metron ehdoilla, vaan ihmisten ehdoilla. Viime vuosikymmeninä etenkin kävely ja pyöräily ovat saaneet tilaa jota ennen ei ollut tai oli autoilla. Metro on ja on vain kaupunsuunnittelun kannalta tehokasta että metroasien ympäristöt rakennetaan tiiviisti. Lähiöiden renesanssi onkin ollut ja on onnistunut projekti, josta bonuksena metromatkojen määrän kasvu. Ja sehän on tehokasta, sillä asuin- ja aluekeskukset ovat idässä metroasemien vieressä.

Aivan kuten Espoossakin tapahtuu koko aika.

Se on tervetullut muutos että ainakin Helsinkiä rakennetaan kävelyn ja pyöräilyn ehdoilla, ja muina kulkuvälineinä suositaan joukkoliikennettä. Päinvastoin kun Espoossa ensin piirretään autopaikat.

----------


## Kani

Hei sebastin, koska olet kokematon tällä foorumilla, et varmaankaan ole huomannut, että täällä on paljon kritisoitu toistamaasi yleistä käsitystä siitä, että metroradan varsi olisi rakennettu tehokkaasti. Itämetron reitiltä löytyy runsaasti löysää ja huonoa kaavoitusta.

Toisekseen, Helsingillä on käytössä autopaikkaminimit kaikille uusille kerrostaloille, joten autoilun asema on Helsingissä turvattu sitä kautta, eikä pelkkään joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuvan kerrostaloalueen rakentaminen ole Helsingissä mahdollista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hei sebastin, koska olet kokematon tällä foorumilla, et varmaankaan ole huomannut, että täällä on paljon kritisoitu toistamaasi yleistä käsitystä siitä, että metroradan varsi olisi rakennettu tehokkaasti. Itämetron reitiltä löytyy runsaasti löysää ja huonoa kaavoitusta.
> 
> Toisekseen, Helsingillä on käytössä autopaikkaminimit kaikille uusille kerrostaloille, joten autoilun asema on Helsingissä turvattu sitä kautta, eikä pelkkään joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuvan kerrostaloalueen rakentaminen ole Helsingissä mahdollista.


Autoilun suosiota ruokkivat asenteet ja osittain jopa rasismi. Autottomuutta pidetään ainoastaan keskikaupungilla asuvien joukossa hyväksyttävänä elämäntapavalintana. Lähiöissä autottomuutta pidetään köyhyyden, sairauden, juoppouden, maahanmuuttajataustaisuudenn ja ylipäänsä väärien elämänvalintojen merkkinä. Vaikka monessa isommassa hyvin rakennetussa lähiössä elämä ilman autoa on täysin mahdollista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Varmaan siellä peltojen ja metsien enklaaveissa sitä vieraspelkoa piisaa, mutta kaikkiin ihmisiin se ei päde.

Kävelypainotteista elämää haittaavat eivät ihmiset itse, vaan meitä muita paremmin tietävien asettamat normit ja lait. Kuten se pysäköintinormi. Ihmiset asuisivat huolestuttavan ahtaasti, hämärästi, meluisasti, autottomasti ja ylipäätään huonosti jos heidän vain annettaisiin. He saattaisivat muuttaa kaupunkiin pois luonnonläheisyydestä, jos kaupungissa olisi edullista ja helposti saatavilla olevaa asumista. Niiden harvojen pienten ja hyvällä paikalla olevien kämppien hinnat puhuvat omaa kieltään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varmaan siellä peltojen ja metsien enklaaveissa sitä vieraspelkoa piisaa, mutta kaikkiin ihmisiin se ei päde.
> 
> Kävelypainotteista elämää haittaavat eivät ihmiset itse, vaan meitä muita paremmin tietävien asettamat normit ja lait. Kuten se pysäköintinormi. Ihmiset asuisivat huolestuttavan ahtaasti, hämärästi, meluisasti, autottomasti ja ylipäätään huonosti jos heidän vain annettaisiin. He saattaisivat muuttaa kaupunkiin pois luonnonläheisyydestä, jos kaupungissa olisi edullista ja helposti saatavilla olevaa asumista. Niiden harvojen pienten ja hyvällä paikalla olevien kämppien hinnat puhuvat omaa kieltään.


Varsinaisen kantakaupungin sisäpuolella asuu vain n 200.0000 ja ulkopuolella n 800.000 pk-seudun asukasta, ja jos kehyskunnat lasketaan niin vielä enemmän, eli mistään ihan mitäänsanomatttomasta joukosta ei ole kyse. Koska seudun asutus on useiden sukupolvien ajan päässyt leviämään kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle ja ihmiset tottuneet siihen, että autolla enimmäkseen kuljetaan niin on vaikea vaikuttaa mielipiteisiin että kaupunkia voisi rakentaa eri tavalla.  Lähes kaikki siis omistavat auton mutta hyvin suunnitelluissa lähiöissä ei ole pakko käyttää sitä joka matkalla ja niin valistuneet ihmiset myös tekevät jos sille on vaihtoehtoja. Tietysti lähiöissä on paljon ihmisiä joila ei ole autoa, mutta koska asenneilmapiiri ja arjen askareet ovat sellaiset ttä sellaisisen omistamisella voittaa tietyissä tilanteissa aikaa, niin sellainen hankitaan kun on mahdollisuus. 

Minun ratkaisuni on että autoilua voidaan vähentää tekemällä se kalliimmaksi ainakin ruuhka-olosuhteissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska seudun asutus on useiden sukupolvien ajan päässyt leviämään kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle ja ihmiset tottuneet siihen, että autolla enimmäkseen kuljetaan niin on vaikea vaikuttaa mielipiteisiin että kaupunkia voisi rakentaa eri tavalla.


Kuitenkin sitä lähiöissä ja autojen takapenkeillä kasvanutta sukupolvea kiinnostaa autoilu yhä vähemmän. Ja se on alkanut ideoida oikean kaupungin laajentamista sinne, missä nyt on lähiöiden tarpeisiin tehtyjen moottoriteiden suoja-alueita.

Liikennesosiologi Kalle Toiskallio muuten kuvasi tätä asiaa osuvasti radiossa viikonloppuna. Hän arveli, että nuorison haluttomuus autoiluun voi hyvinkin johtua siitä, että siellä takapenkillä on totuttu räpläämään kännykkää tai tablettia, roikkumaan Facebookissa tai blogeissa ja chattamaan kavereiden kanssa. Kun iskä tai äiskä ystävällisesti ajaa. Vaikka ikää tulee ja saisi ajokortin ja iskältä auton, ei kiinnosta, kun ajaessa ei voi enää tehdä mitä haluaa ja mihin on tottunut.




> Minun ratkaisuni on että autoilua voidaan vähentää tekemällä se kalliimmaksi ainakin ruuhka-olosuhteissa.


Se on vain autoilun lisäverottamista, jota monet aivan perustellusti vastustavat. Sillä jos huomisesta lähtien pantaisiin autoilulle tuntuva vero tai maksu, ei tapahtuisi mitään muuta kuin rahan siirtymistä kuluttajilta valtiolle tai kunnalle, kuka sen rahan sitten saakin. Autoilulle ei oikeasti ole vaihtoehtoja. Jokin kehämäinen työmatka, joka kestää autolla 30 min., ei muutu joukkoliikenteen 80-minuuttiseksi vain kiusaamalla ihmisiä lisämaksuilla. Ei kukaan ole niin masokisti, että vapaaehtoisesti eikä rahallakaan antaa elämästään 1,5 tuntia pois noin vain. Sillä ihmisillä on muutakin elämää kuin työ ja työmatkat. Tämä näkyy vaikka siinä, miten olematon on autoilun hintajousto. Ja toisaalta juuri siksi on helppo panna autoilulle lisämaksuja, joilla paikataan valtion taloutta.

Autoilu vähenee tarjoamalla autoilulle todellisia vaihtoehtoja. Historia vain on osoittanut, että sellaiset eivät ole valtaa pitäviä kiinnostaneet. Rahastakaan ei näytä olevan kiinni, kun on varaa käyttää miljardeja joukkoliikennehankkeisiin, jotka eivät vaikuta autoiluun ja sen välttämättömyyteen yhtään mitään.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuitenkin sitä lähiöissä ja autojen takapenkeillä kasvanutta sukupolvea kiinnostaa autoilu yhä vähemmän. Ja se on alkanut ideoida oikean kaupungin laajentamista sinne, missä nyt on lähiöiden tarpeisiin tehtyjen moottoriteiden suoja-alueita.


Noihin kaupunkibulevardeihin asuntopulan ratkaisijoiksi en oikein usko. Korkeita kivitaloja olisi jo nyt mahdollista rakentaa Pitäjänmäen-Haagan rajaa pitkin  kulkevan Vihdintien (joka on tavallinen katu) varrelle mutta ei ole kaivinkoneita näkynyt. Ilmeisesti siksi että ne asunnot eivät kävisi kaupaksi, ovat kuitenkin liian kaukana keskustasta että niistä voisi periä kantakaupungin hintaa ja asumismukavuus olisi liikenteen melun ja saasteiden vuoksi heikompaa kuin perinteisessä lähiössä. Von Herzenin pamfletti 40-luvulta  "Koti vai kasarmi lapsille" sekä Meurmanin kaavaopit samalta vuosikymmeneltä  sisältävät yhä paikkansapitävää tietoa kestävää kaupunkisuunnittelua ajatellen. Moottoriteistä kaduksi  muutettujen kaupunkibulevardien varsille voi korkeintaan ajatella toimistorakentamista ja niiden taakse asuintaloja, mutta toimistoista ei Helsingin seudulla ole pulaa.




> Liikennesosiologi Kalle Toiskallio muuten kuvasi tätä asiaa osuvasti radiossa viikonloppuna. Hän arveli, että nuorison haluttomuus autoiluun voi hyvinkin johtua siitä, että siellä takapenkillä on totuttu räpläämään kännykkää tai tablettia, roikkumaan Facebookissa tai blogeissa ja chattamaan kavereiden kanssa. Kun iskä tai äiskä ystävällisesti ajaa. Vaikka ikää tulee ja saisi ajokortin ja iskältä auton, ei kiinnosta, kun ajaessa ei voi enää tehdä mitä haluaa ja mihin on tottunut.


Se pitää paikkansa että ajokortin hankkiminen jo 18-vuotiaana on vähentynyt Helsingissä (ns tukholma-ilmiö) mutta ei muualla Suomessa. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä etteikö sitä ajokorttia ja autoa hankittaisi esim siten kun on oma perhe. Se olisi toisaalta ihan tervettä jos joka perheessä olisi max 1 auto eikä useampia, että ihmiset oppisivat säätelemään autoiluaan.




> Se on vain autoilun lisäverottamista, jota monet aivan perustellusti vastustavat. Sillä jos huomisesta lähtien pantaisiin autoilulle tuntuva vero tai maksu, ei tapahtuisi mitään muuta kuin rahan siirtymistä kuluttajilta valtiolle tai kunnalle, kuka sen rahan sitten saakin. Autoilulle ei oikeasti ole vaihtoehtoja. Jokin kehämäinen työmatka, joka kestää autolla 30 min., ei muutu joukkoliikenteen 80-minuuttiseksi vain kiusaamalla ihmisiä lisämaksuilla. Ei kukaan ole niin masokisti, että vapaaehtoisesti eikä rahallakaan antaa elämästään 1,5 tuntia pois noin vain. Sillä ihmisillä on muutakin elämää kuin työ ja työmatkat. Tämä näkyy vaikka siinä, miten olematon on autoilun hintajousto. Ja toisaalta juuri siksi on helppo panna autoilulle lisämaksuja, joilla paikataan valtion taloutta.


Toi oli kuin Tuulilasin foorumista  :Wink: 

Jokainen voi muuttaa asumaan lähemmäs työpaikkaansa niin että joukkoliikenne on todellinen vaihtoehto autoilulle. Helsingin keskusta vähintään tarvitsee ruuhkamaksua tai "keskustatullia". Helsingin lisäksi ei taida olla muuta pääkaupungin keskustaa länsi-Euroopassa missä ajaminen olisi kaikkina vuiorokaudenaikoina sallittua ilman että siitä perittäisiin mitään. 

Kehäteiden ja sisääntuloteiden ruuhkia voi hillitä muilla keinoilla, mutta yhteiskunnan ohjauksen puuttuessa asuminen Helsingin seudulla on hajautunut jo liian paljon koska pitkän matkan pendelöinti autolla ja asuminen Nurmijärven, Vihdin ja Tuusulan kaltaisissa paikoissa on tehty liian halvaksi sellaisten kuntien asukashaalimispolitiikan takia sekä antoisien työmatkavähennysten ja muuta länsimaita halvemman dieselpolttoaineen ansiosta. Hesarissa oli pari viikkoa sitten juttu että omakotitalo- ja tonttikauppa on pyshdyksissä vain nyt päällä olevan taloustaantuman takia, heti kun noususuhdanne alkaa, alkaa lapsiperheiden muuttovyöry pois Helsingistä. 

Ruuhkamaksut saisivat aikaan sen sosiologisen ilmiön että perinteisistä itä- ja pohjois-Helsingin, Vantaan ja Espoon "neukkukuutiolähiöitä" alettaisiin kehittää viihtyisemmiksi asuinpaikoiksi ettei perheille tule heti 2. lapsen syntymisen jälkeen hinku muuttaa jonnekin huitsin nevadaan. 




> Autoilu vähenee tarjoamalla autoilulle todellisia vaihtoehtoja. Historia vain on osoittanut, että sellaiset eivät ole valtaa pitäviä kiinnostaneet. Rahastakaan ei näytä olevan kiinni, kun on varaa käyttää miljardeja joukkoliikennehankkeisiin, jotka eivät vaikuta autoiluun ja sen välttämättömyyteen yhtään mitään.


Autoilun kokonaissuoritetta voidaan noila miljardihankkeilla vähentää siten että järjestetään kunnolliset liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuudet noiden miljardiratojen asemille, ja perimällä ruuhkamaksuja keskustaan ajamisesta. Silloin on oma valinta ajaako keskustaan ja maksaako siitä vai jättääkö auton kauemmas ja menee miljardivehkeellä keskustaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Liikennesosiologi Kalle Toiskallio muuten kuvasi tätä asiaa osuvasti radiossa viikonloppuna. Hän arveli, että nuorison haluttomuus autoiluun voi hyvinkin johtua siitä, että siellä takapenkillä on totuttu räpläämään kännykkää tai tablettia, roikkumaan Facebookissa tai blogeissa ja chattamaan kavereiden kanssa.


Jotkut ovat kuvanneet muutosta vielä suurempana: ennen kotona tietokoneen ääressä käytetty aika korvautuu älylaitteen parissa käytetyllä ajalla ja koska älylaitetta voi käyttää missä vain, voi silloin samalla istua vaikka liikennevälineessä - eikä sitten ole oikeastaan niin väliä, kuinka kauan liikennevälineessä istutaan, kunhan matka ei ylitä sitä aikaa, joka halutaan käyttää älylaitteen kanssa.

Autoilu vähenee nyt nuorempien ikäluokkien keskuudessa (myös perheellisten) sitä vauhtia, että rohkeimmat ennustavat jopa, että autoilusta tulee lähivuosikymmeninä samanlainen inhokki kuin mitä tupakoinnista on tullut 2000-luvulla.

----------


## Knightrider

Aika asian sivusta, mutta.. Helsingin korttelikaupunkiin voitaisiin ottaa mallia Lontoon päästömaksuvyöhykkeestä. Sitä ylläpitää Transport for London, eli paikallinen HSL. Korttelikaupungin alueella päästöt pysyvät paikallaan ja jäävät korkeiden talojen väliin. Seesteisinä päivinä pakokaasut eivät edes nouse hengityskorkeudelta ylöspäin. Perustelut sähköautoilun täydelle tukemattomuudelle (pl. yritystuet) ontuvat - ne mukamas lisäisivät ruuhkia ja autojen määrää. Ei pidä paikkaansa - jos lähipäästöistä maksettaisiin Lontoo-mallilla, ohjaisi se ympäristöystävällisempiin autoihin siirtymiseen niiltä, jotka käyttävät autoa joka tapauksessa. Muutenkin väitteissä olisi logiikkaa vain, jos voitaisiin realistisesti kuvitella autoton Suomi, jolloinka millekään autotyypille ei olisi järkeä antaa porkkanaa (lue: vähentää kepin määrää). Mitään uutta syytä siirtyä joukkoliikenteestä autoilijaksi eivät tuet sähköautoille tuo (joukkoliikenne on joka tapauksessa edullisin tapa liikkua 50% subventionsa ansiosta - mutta jotkut ihan oikeasti tarvitsevat auton), eikä sähköautokantakaan ole mielestäni paisunut liian moneen mil...tuh.. sataan kappaleeseen. 

Myös ilmaisia tapoja ympäristöystävällisemmän liikenteen tukemiseen on, kuten Norjassa onnistunut lupa sähköautoille käyttää bussikaistaa. Vastaavasti, jottei kaista täyttyisi tulevaisuudessa, lupa voidaan evätä kuorma-autoilta, koska kantakaupungissa päivittäiset jakeluajot on järkevämpi hoitaa pakettiautoilla. Tällä hetkellä yritykset käyttävät kuorma-autoja, kun niitä tuetaan bussikaistaedulla ja niitä tarvitaan vähemmän kaikkien kuljetusten perille viemiseen. Siitä huolimatta ne ovat epätehokkaampia ja aiheuttavat enemmän päästöjä ja tungosta kantakaupungissa. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi asettaa bussikaistoille päästörajat, joilla sallittaisiin kaikki ajoneuvot, kunhan ne täyttäisivät tietyt kriteerit. Eri ajoneuvoryhmille (taksi, bussi, paku..) olisi eri päästörajat, jotta esim. takseja voitaisiin edelleen tukea yksityisautoilun yli. Yhteiskäyttöautot tulisi rinnastaa taksien kanssa samaan ryhmään.

Nyt lähipäästöistä ei joudu maksamaan mitään - siis Helsingissä. Tällä hetkellähän maksetaan vain hiilidioksidipäästöistä, ja niistäkin niin, että ajoneuvoveroa kertyy myös päästöttömistä ajoneuvoista ja vielä sähköautoille käyttövoimavero päälle. Sähköautoilijoiden on myös maksettava auton (autovero + ALV 24%) verojen lisäksi akuista ALV:tä 24% sekä uutta autoa ostaessa että akkujen vaihtotilanteissa. Ei tässä vielä kaikki, vaan sähköstä maksetaan vielä ALV 24% ja sähkövero. Näitä maksuja ei luonnollisesti polttomoottoriautoilijoille ole, eli jokainen sähköautoilija maksaa jo heti kättelyssä tuhansia euroja enemmän ALV:tä, kuin muut ja akkuja vaihdettaessa taas uudestaan. Reilua?

----------


## petteri

> Jotkut ovat kuvanneet muutosta vielä suurempana: ennen kotona tietokoneen ääressä käytetty aika korvautuu älylaitteen parissa käytetyllä ajalla ja koska älylaitetta voi käyttää missä vain, voi silloin samalla istua vaikka liikennevälineessä - eikä sitten ole oikeastaan niin väliä, kuinka kauan liikennevälineessä istutaan, kunhan matka ei ylitä sitä aikaa, joka halutaan käyttää älylaitteen kanssa.


Tämä on mielenkiintoinen ajatus, samalla toki myös matkustusmukavuuden, istumapaikkojen ja riittävän tilan tarve korostuu. Älylaitteen räplääminen on mukavampaa sellaisessa raidekulkuneuvossa, jossa on ainakin pahimman ruuhkan ulkopuolella mukavasti tilaa ja joka ei liikaa heilu. Kapeat istumapaikat tai katutilassa heiluva bussi ei siis välttämättä houkuttele, mutta Sm5 tai metrojuna houkuttaa.

----------


## hylje

Vihdintien varteen ei ole rakennettu edes toimistotaloja. Tien molemmin puolin on vähintään 20m, yleensä leveämpi hajurako jopa varastohalleihin. Bulevardit ja kaupunkirakentaminen yleisesti riippuvat rakentamisen sääntöjen löysäämisestä niin, että teiden ja katujen varsiin voidaan ylipäätään rakentaa mitään. Samalla voidaan löysätä oikein kunnolla niin, että pääsemme rakentamaan huippukaupunginosia joihin ihmiset jonottavat: päästäkseen asumaan ahtaisiin, hämäriin ja meluisiin koteihin.

"Koti vai kasarmi lapsillemme"-kaupunkisuunnittelu perustuu huolestumiseen siitä, että ihmiset suostuvat asumaan liian huonosti. Ratkaisuksi esitetään liikennettä, eli huolestumista siitä, että ihmiset suostuvat liian pitkiin työ-, arki-, ja harrastusmatkoihin. Kyllä ne meitä viisaammat tietävät, miten meidän sopii elää elämäämme.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vihdintien varteen ei ole rakennettu edes toimistotaloja. Tien molemmin puolin on vähintään 20m, yleensä leveämpi hajurako jopa varastohalleihin. Bulevardit ja kaupunkirakentaminen yleisesti riippuvat rakentamisen sääntöjen löysäämisestä niin, että teiden ja katujen varsiin voidaan ylipäätään rakentaa mitään. Samalla voidaan löysätä oikein kunnolla niin, että pääsemme rakentamaan huippukaupunginosia joihin ihmiset jonottavat: päästäkseen asumaan ahtaisiin, hämäriin ja meluisiin koteihin.


Eikä Vihdintien varren itäpuolelle tulla rakentamaan koska siellä on haagalaisten henkireikä, Riistavuoren puisto. Jopa bussi-jokeria vastustettiin aikoinaan sen takia. 




> "Koti vai kasarmi lapsillemme"-kaupunkisuunnittelu perustuu huolestumiseen siitä, että ihmiset suostuvat asumaan liian huonosti. Ratkaisuksi esitetään liikennettä, eli huolestumista siitä, että ihmiset suostuvat liian pitkiin työ-, arki-, ja harrastusmatkoihin. Kyllä ne meitä viisaammat tietävät, miten meidän sopii elää elämäämme.


Nuo 50-luvun lähiöt kestävät ajan hampaan ja ovat suosituimpia kaikista lähiöistä juuri siksi että mittakaava on ihmisen kokoinen. En nyt tarkoita mitään piparkakkutalokylää, vaan itsenäisesti seisovia piste- lamelli- ja rivitaloja. 

Ongelma vaan että raideliikenne niihin toteutettiin jälkijunassa jos ollenkaan. Tukholman seudulla onnistuttiin paremmin siinä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Minusta ihmisen kokoinen mittakaava on saavutettu, kun kaikki päivittäiset asiat löytyvät kävelyetäisyydeltä. Mittakaava on ihminen, koska ympäristössä toimimisen edellytys on ihminen.

Lähiöt edustavat väljillä pistetaloillaan paljon isompaa mittakaavaa, koska päivittäisiin asioihin tarvitaan vähintään joukkoliikenne ja mielellään auto. Mittakaava on siis auto.

Vastaavasti jos markkinoilla olisi laajasti saatavilla 800km/h matkaavia suihkarihelikoptereita, pitkin peltoja syntyisi autoilulähiöitä kymmenen kertaa väljempää haja-asutusta. Mittakaava on helikopteri, koska autokin on liian hidas toimimaan tässä ympäristössä.

Mikä on sinun määritelmäsi alueen mittakaavalle Rainer?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vastaavasti jos markkinoilla olisi laajasti saatavilla 800km/h matkaavia suihkarihelikoptereita, pitkin peltoja syntyisi autoilulähiöitä kymmenen kertaa väljempää haja-asutusta. Mittakaava on helikopteri, koska autokin on liian hidas toimimaan tässä ympäristössä.
> 
> Mikä on sinun määritelmäsi alueen mittakaavalle Rainer?


Pohjalaisen mittakaava. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Noihin kaupunkibulevardeihin asuntopulan ratkaisijoiksi en oikein usko. Korkeita kivitaloja olisi jo nyt mahdollista rakentaa Pitäjänmäen-Haagan rajaa pitkin  kulkevan Vihdintien (joka on tavallinen katu) varrelle mutta ei ole kaivinkoneita näkynyt. Ilmeisesti siksi että ne asunnot eivät kävisi kaupaksi, ovat kuitenkin liian kaukana keskustasta että niistä voisi periä kantakaupungin hintaa ja asumismukavuus olisi liikenteen melun ja saasteiden vuoksi heikompaa kuin perinteisessä lähiössä. Von Herzenin pamfletti 40-luvulta  "Koti vai kasarmi lapsille" sekä Meurmanin kaavaopit samalta vuosikymmeneltä  sisältävät yhä paikkansapitävää tietoa kestävää kaupunkisuunnittelua ajatellen. Moottoriteistä kaduksi  muutettujen kaupunkibulevardien varsille voi korkeintaan ajatella toimistorakentamista ja niiden taakse asuintaloja, mutta toimistoista ei Helsingin seudulla ole pulaa.


Hertzenin pamfletti on minusta aikansa ilmiönä ihan ymmärrettävä. Näin jälkiviisaasti siitä vain jäi puuttumaan riskianalyysi sellaisesta skenaariosta, jossa ihmiset muuttavat massoittain maalta kaupunkiin ja saman aikaisesti autoilu lisääntyy räjähdysmäisesti. Seurauksena tästä sitten on yhdyskuntarakenteen hajoaminen, palvelujen karkaaminen kauas asuinalueilta ja jatkuva "tarve" investoida tieinfraan. Nykyajan vastine Hertzenin pamfletille voisi olla:"Koti vaiko parkkipaikka lapsillemme?", jossa käytäisiin läpi sekä pysäköintinormien että erilaisten suojaetäisyyksien ja ylipäänsä funktionaalisen kaavoituksen tuottamia ongelmia kaupunkirakentamiselle.

Noiden suojaetäisyyksien ongelmista onkin jo Tolkku kirjoittanut blogillaan. Noin lyhyesti: Kaavoitusviranomainen ei kovin herkästi kävele omien periaatteessa hyvää tarkoittavien normiensa yli ja lopputulos on, että autoilun haittojen vähentämiseksi tuotetaan moninkertainen määrä autoliikennettä.

----------


## Kani

Kun kerran tunnelien louhiminen on erään koulukunnan mielestä loputtomasti järkevää ja kannattavaa, niin miksei sitten kaiveta Vihdintietä tunneliin ja vapauteta pinta autoilta ihmisille? Vihdintien varsi näyttää yhtä surkealta joutomaalta kun metron reitillä Itäväylän varressa. Raskasmetron ja autoilun maisemavaikutukset näyttävätkin olevan samat. Miksi joukkoliikenne pitää kaivaa tunneliin, pois häiritsemästä autoilua ja vaikeasti tasonvaihtojen taakse? 

Vihdintunneli - liikenteen uusi ulottuvuus. Tätä ei vastusta kukaan! Pysytään aiheessa!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun kerran tunnelien louhiminen on erään koulukunnan mielestä loputtomasti järkevää ja kannattavaa, niin miksei sitten kaiveta Vihdintietä tunneliin ja vapauteta pinta autoilta ihmisille? Vihdintien varsi näyttää yhtä surkealta joutomaalta kun metron reitillä Itäväylän varressa. Raskasmetron ja autoilun maisemavaikutukset näyttävätkin olevan samat. Miksi joukkoliikenne pitää kaivaa tunneliin, pois häiritsemästä autoilua ja vaikeasti tasonvaihtojen taakse? 
> 
> Vihdintunneli - liikenteen uusi ulottuvuus. Tätä ei vastusta kukaan! Pysytään aiheessa!


Totta, ei ole tullut ajatelleeksi. Vaikka Haagasta Konalaan asti, vapautusi paljon maata rakentamiseen eikä tarvitsisi Riistavuoren puistoa rikkoa. 

t . Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Noihin kaupunkibulevardeihin asuntopulan ratkaisijoiksi en oikein usko. Korkeita kivitaloja olisi jo nyt mahdollista rakentaa Pitäjänmäen-Haagan rajaa pitkin  kulkevan Vihdintien (joka on tavallinen katu) varrelle mutta ei ole kaivinkoneita näkynyt. Ilmeisesti siksi että ne asunnot eivät kävisi kaupaksi, ovat kuitenkin liian kaukana keskustasta että niistä voisi periä kantakaupungin hintaa ja asumismukavuus olisi liikenteen melun ja saasteiden vuoksi heikompaa kuin perinteisessä lähiössä. Von Herzenin pamfletti 40-luvulta  "Koti vai kasarmi lapsille" sekä Meurmanin kaavaopit samalta vuosikymmeneltä  sisältävät yhä paikkansapitävää tietoa kestävää kaupunkisuunnittelua ajatellen. Moottoriteistä kaduksi  muutettujen kaupunkibulevardien varsille voi korkeintaan ajatella toimistorakentamista ja niiden taakse asuintaloja, mutta toimistoista ei Helsingin seudulla ole pulaa.


sanoo mies, joka vasta vähän aikaa sitten oli sitä mieltä, että Wien sopisi esikuvaksi Helsingin seudullekin...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> sanoo mies, joka vasta vähän aikaa sitten oli sitä mieltä, että Wien sopisi esikuvaksi Helsingin seudullekin...


Mun ymmärtääkseni Wienin pääväylät jotka hoitavat raskaan liikenteen kaupungin läpi ja kaupungista ulos ovat moottoritoetyyppisiä eritasoratkaisuja. Bulevardit ovat enemmän paikallista liikkumista varten. Mittakaava on tietenkin toinen kuin Stadissa, isompi kaupunki, leveämmät kadut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mun ymmärtääkseni Wienin pääväylät jotka hoitavat raskaan liikenteen kaupungin läpi ja kaupungista ulos ovat moottoritoetyyppisiä eritasoratkaisuja. Bulevardit ovat enemmän paikallista liikkumista varten. Mittakaava on tietenkin toinen kuin Stadissa, isompi kaupunki, leveämmät kadut. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Pointti on lähinnä se, että Wien on paljon tiiviimmin rakennettu. Eteläsuuntaan on tosiaan väännetty yksi moottoritiekin, mutta muuten moottoritiet lähtevät aika kaukaa keskustasta. Kehätietkin puuttuvat tyystin, kaupunkia kiertävät moottoritieyhteydet jäävät todella kauaksi itse kaupungista. Eli kaupungin omiin autoliikennetarpeisiin riittävät tasan nuo bulevardit ja päätiet, jotka ovat paikoitellen vain kaksikaistaisia. Ja vieläpä raitiovaunukin on noita kahta kaistaa jakamassa.

Bulevardisointisuunnitelma nimen omaan muuttaisi Helsingin seudun rakenteen lähemmäksi Wieniä. Wieniläisittäin suurin osa Helsingin seudun ihmisistä asuisi Kehä I:n sisäpuolella. Ja jotta metroaiheessa pysyttäisiin, niin ei Wienissä ne metrolinjatkaan juuri kuutta kilometriä kauemmaksi keskustasta ylety. Kaukaisimmat paikat, minne metrolla pääsee, ovat Seestad idässä ja Hütteldorf lännessä, kumpikin noin kahdeksan kilometriä keskustasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pointti on lähinnä se, että Wien on paljon tiiviimmin rakennettu. Eteläsuuntaan on tosiaan väännetty yksi moottoritiekin, mutta muuten moottoritiet lähtevät aika kaukaa keskustasta. Kehätietkin puuttuvat tyystin, kaupunkia kiertävät moottoritieyhteydet jäävät todella kauaksi itse kaupungista. Eli kaupungin omiin autoliikennetarpeisiin riittävät tasan nuo bulevardit ja päätiet, jotka ovat paikoitellen vain kaksikaistaisia. Ja vieläpä raitiovaunukin on noita kahta kaistaa jakamassa.


Kartan mukaan n 2 km keskustan eteläpuolitse kulkee lounaasta koilliseen yksi moottoritie ja siitä haarautuu 2 muuta, toinen Tonavan itälaitaa pitkin pohjoiseen ja toinen länsipuolta pitkin etelään. Lisäksi ns Donaukanalia sekä entisen Stadtbahnin eli metrolinjoja  U4 ja U6 pitkin kulkee leveitä kehäkatuja ympäri keskustan, ja paikoissa joissa haarautuu ulosmenoteitä on eritasoliittymiä. Voidaan ennemmin puhua bulevardin ja kaupunkimoottoritien välimuodosta. Se että niiden varsilal on asuintalojakin on sitten toinen juttu. En ole itse käynyt Wienissä kuin turistina että voisin vetää johtopäätöksiä millaista on asua sellaisten katujen varsilla, viimeksi asuin yhdessä hotellissa lähellä läntistä rautatieasemaa hotellin 16. kerroksessa eikä liikenteen melu sinne asti kantautunut. 




> Bulevardisointisuunnitelma nimen omaan muuttaisi Helsingin seudun rakenteen lähemmäksi Wieniä. Wieniläisittäin suurin osa Helsingin seudun ihmisistä asuisi Kehä I:n sisäpuolella. Ja jotta metroaiheessa pysyttäisiin, niin ei Wienissä ne metrolinjatkaan juuri kuutta kilometriä kauemmaksi keskustasta ylety. Kaukaisimmat paikat, minne metrolla pääsee, ovat Seestad idässä ja Hütteldorf lännessä, kumpikin noin kahdeksan kilometriä keskustasta.


Kaupungin metro päättyy Wienissä kaupungin rajoihin mutta lähijuna hoitaa yhteydet naapurikuntiin ja ilmansuuntia joihin sillä pääsee on enemmän kuin Helsingissä. Ilmeisesti on aika suosittua pendelöidä Wieniin ymprästön pikkukaupungeista tai jopa Bratislavasta asti. 

Helsingin hajanaisuus johtuu osittain siitä että aluksi, 1970-luvun alussa kun muuttoliike oli suurimmillaan, oli vain 2 rataa ylipäänsä koko kaupungista ulos, ja siksi gryndereitä houkutti rakentaa isoja lähiöitä 20-30 km päähän. 

Helsingissä tuskin tullaan purkamaan kauempana olevia lähiöitä että saataisiin ihmisiä pakotettua lähemmäs keskustaa, ja kehä 1:n sisään n puolen miljoonan ihmisen mahduttaminen on mahdotonta jos ei keskuspuistoa jyrätä alas. Pelkät bulevardit ei riitä, ei niiden varsille saada kuin muutama tuhat asukasta. Ollaanhan jo nähty miten vaikeaa se on saada kaavoja muutettua niin että metsät ja joutomaat saataisiin asumiskäyttöön,  Meri-Rastilassa ym. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Pointti on lähinnä se, että Wien on paljon tiiviimmin rakennettu.


Wien nyt on maailmanmitassakin hyvin erikoinen kaupunki, koska Wienissä oli jo vuonna 1913 yli kaksi miljoonaa asukasta ja se oli ennen maailmansotaa maailman suurimpia kaupunkeja, nykyäänkin Wienin metropolialueella on vain niukasti enemmän asukkaita kuin sata vuotta sitten. Kaupunkia ei myöskään tuhottu sodassa pommituksilla yhtä pahasti kuin osa muista Saksan valtakunnan kaupungeista. 

Hevoskärrien ajan jättikaupunkien kaupunkirakennetta leveine bulevardeineen on hyvin vaikea toistaa nykyajassa. Ja onhan Wieniin toki sitten myös rakennuttu laaja metro ja junaverkko, koska bulevardimaisessa kaupungissa katuliikenne on yleensä hidasta tai hyvin hidasta, myös Helsingissä suuri osa Helsingin raitioliikenteenkin parjatusta hitaudesta johtuu hevoskärriajan kaupunkirakenteesta ja tiheästä pysäkkivälistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Wien nyt on maailmanmitassakin hyvin erikoinen kaupunki, koska Wienissä oli jo vuonna 1913 yli kaksi miljoonaa asukasta ja se oli ennen maailmansotaa maailman suurimpia kaupunkeja, nykyäänkin Wienin metropolialueella on vain niukasti enemmän asukkaita kuin sata vuotta sitten. Kaupunkia ei myöskään tuhottu sodassa pommituksilla yhtä pahasti kuin osa muista Saksan valtakunnan kaupungeista. 
> 
> Hevoskärrien ajan jättikaupunkien kaupunkirakennetta leveine bulevardeineen on hyvin vaikea toistaa nykyajassa. Ja onhan Wieniin toki sitten myös rakennuttu laaja metro ja junaverkko, koska bulevardimaisessa kaupungissa katuliikenne on yleensä hidasta tai hyvin hidasta, myös Helsingissä suuri osa Helsingin raitioliikenteenkin parjatusta hitaudesta johtuu hevoskärriajan kaupunkirakenteesta ja tiheästä pysäkkivälistä.


Tässä on taustalla sellainen ajatusleikki että jos seuraavien 50 vuoden aikana olisi mahdollisuus muuuttaa Helsinki jonkin muun malliseksi kuin mitä se nyt on, niin Wien olisi yksi esimerkki. Erikoista on että mittakaava ampuu vähän yli kaupungin todelliseen kokoon verrattuna.  Toinen juttu on jos Itävalta olisi saanut jäädä suurvallaksi niin Wienissä asuisi nyt 5 miljoonaa ihmistä vähintään. Silloin kadut olisivat käyneet ahtaisksi.

Mutta osataan meilläkin, Helsinkiä on sekä moitittu ja kehuttu siksi että tuulisia toreja on niin helkkaristi. Monet olisivat halunneet jättää Töölönlahden alueen sen jälkeen kun ratapiha purettiin pois, kokonaan tyhjäksi, koska se olisi säilyttänyt Helsingin "avaruuden". Myös Kamppi olisi haluttu jättää tyhjäksi, osaatteko kuvitella? Nyt ollaan siis lähdetty tiivistämään sisältäpäin, mutta aina kun jokin uusi suunitelma kantakaupungin lajentamiseksi joko sisään tai ulospäin julkaistaan, niin se tyrmätään oitis. Sitten ihmetellään kun asuntojen hinnat kesustassa ovat niin kalliit. Eiköhän se johdu siitä että ne jotka nyt omistavat asunnon keskustassa, haluavat että niiden arvo ei tipu! 

t. Rainer

----------

